# Scotch drinkers



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

So I am always on the search for great scotch specifically single malt..but as know can get really expensive if you drink it everyday.

So I started to do some research and found something I never heard of called Black Bottle, it is a blend of 7 islay single malts.

I am not a huge fan of blends except for Johnnie Walker Black, but price for JWB I may as well spend a little more and get a nice single malt.

Anyway this only cost me $16, and shocked at how good it is...extremely smokey/peaty, so if you do not like it might want to pass..but if you like Single Malts like Ardberg...i think you will enjoy this.

This weekend I gave it to my friend who loves single malt..and did not tell im what it is and he was like wow this is very good..and when I told him what it was and price he was like wow.

So if you never tried this try to find it and I am sure you will enjoy it if you like very peaty/smokey scotches


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

I'll keep my eyes peeled for that, that sounds tasty...I really enjoy Speyburn 10 for a sub-$20 scotch as well


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

Let me know what you think when you do...btw here is a review

Black Bottle 10 year - leave your notion of blends at the door. « Scotch Hobbyist's Blog

they are reviewing the 10 year one, but that is no longer in production, one I has is no age..but from what i heard is aged roughly 7 years, but supposedly just as good as the 10 year though i don't know since never had it

Oh funny thing is it is a green bottle...even though it called Black Bottle go figure

Here is a picture of it

http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/P-429.aspx


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I've just started trying out some scotches. Ardbeg was the first I bought a bottle of and I really like it, so I might have to try this out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

I really like the JWB. Going to look for the Black Bottle. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Awesome. I love a good scotch. I'll have to pick some up.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

GREAT SCOTCH!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's a thread I started 4 years ago after I bought a case of it. I had never seen it in the states up until than and I impulse bought a case. I am very disappointed to hear the 10 year is no longer made. I think there is a significant difference in taste between the unaged bottle and the 10 year.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...estive-pictures-vsps-scotch-black-bottle.html


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

bresdogsr said:


> I really like the JWB. Going to look for the Black Bottle. Thanks for the heads up.


I do like JWB but price wise $40 vs $16...I think Black Bottle will win all the time =)

It hard for me to pick up JWB, because for about $10 more I can get say Highland Park, or a few other much better single malts.

Now don't get me wrong I am not the type to think Single Malts are always better then blends, I jsut find them a lot more complex sort of like a full bodied cigar with lots going on.


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

billybarue said:


> GREAT SCOTCH!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Here's a thread I started 4 years ago after I bought a case of it. I had never seen it in the states up until than and I impulse bought a case. I am very disappointed to hear the 10 year is no longer made. I think there is a significant difference in taste between the unaged bottle and the 10 year.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...estive-pictures-vsps-scotch-black-bottle.html


Thanks for posting this had no idea...from reading some of the descriptions there I would have to agree with it..I do get sort of a leather, iodine, seaweed smell from it...very hard for me to describe

Yeah I wish I can get the 10 year unfortunately no go anymore unless you happen to find one in an old store somewhere


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

hmm, i will have to look for this, i enjoy JWB, and for a $16 kick around scotch black bottle looks decent.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Had the Black Bottle 10yr and really liked it!


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info. def give this a try.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i just checked my state liquer store web site and they don't cary it in WA. Dammit, maybe next time i travel with work i can be lucky enough to spot a bottle. 

G*d D*amb state run liquer stores :rant:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I was just reading the 2008 spring issue of Malt Advocate and they listed Black Bottle as "Best Buy" (best value) whisky of 2007. Now that's an accolade!!!


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

It funny I would never have ever heard of it..liquor store put it on bottom shelf next to other whiskeys I never heard of..sometimes it works out to research and review..internet is a great place

What would we do without google? 

LOL


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I gotta find this! Sounds wonderful.


Joe


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Brotha!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

But you'll need a light, in order to fire-up the stogy. Quite the dilemma you're facing


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

sounds interesting as islay is my favorite region for scotch


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

denarok said:


> I do like JWB but price wise $40 decent if tit vs $16...I think Black Bottle will win all the time =)
> 
> It hard for me to pick up JWB, because for about $10 more I can get say Highland Park, or a few other much better single malts.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong I am not the type to think Single Malts are always better then blends, I jsut find them a lot more complex sort of like a full bodied cigar with lots going on.


I am the type and ill say it. Single malts are better. Black bottle is decent if you drink 5 times a week. If is NOT fine whiskt, though.


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

I should point out that I just had my second eagle rare 10 yo triple of the evening. Ignore me.


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm an Islay man so Laphroaig and Lagavulin all the way for me. Actually waiting on a bottle of Laph 18 to come in the mail as we speak. Cracked open a bottle of Oban the other day but I'm still feeling it out. 

Glenlivet 18 & Nadurra are also tasty.


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

Saw the black bottle at Total Wine in Rancho Cucamonga. Was thinking about getting it but ended up picking up a bottle of Ardbeg 10yr instead


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Have you tried Famous Grouse?
I enjoy it as a "stretcher" for my bottles of scotch.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Not a peat fan. I prefer Speysides. My current favs are Glenfarclas 12 and the limited Glenffidich Snow Phoenix. My all time fav is still Maccallan fine oak 17

Personally I think people get too hung up on single malts or blends. Especially if its a Blended Malt. Think about it the only difference between Single malt and blended malt is that whisky is from more then one distillery are used.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Mr_mich said:


> i just checked my state liquer store web site and they don't cary it in WA. Dammit, maybe next time i travel with work i can be lucky enough to spot a bottle.
> 
> G*d D*amb state run liquer stores :rant:


^this.



keithfjr said:


> I'm an Islay man so Laphroaig and Lagavulin all the way for me. Actually waiting on a bottle of Laph 18 to come in the mail as we speak. Cracked open a bottle of Oban the other day but I'm still feeling it out.
> 
> Glenlivet 18 & Nadurra are also tasty.


Lagavulin is my favorite as well! Have you tried the Glenlivet 15yr French Oak Reserve? It's great with a cigar.

Try the Oban with a cube of ice. I normally need my scotch neat, but the ice opened it up for me.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Lagavulin is my favorite as well!


Ardbeg is my favorite. A huge amount of peat, iodiney, brinish, seaweedy. Don't get me wrong, Lagavulin is entirely wonderful, but for 2/3 the price I can get something that has my preferences in spades. Have since discovered, outside Islay, I pretty much don't care for Scotch. Glad I didn't try other Scotch first.

But my hoochmonger has an incredible knowledge and vocabulary, and listens very intently when I describe what I like and don't like about things I've tried.

Cheers!

joe


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

beercritic said:


> Ardbeg is my favorite. A huge amount of peat, iodiney, brinish, seaweedy. Don't get me wrong, Lagavulin is entirely wonderful, but for 2/3 the price I can get something that has my preferences in spades. Have since discovered, outside Islay, I pretty much don't care for Scotch. Glad I didn't try other Scotch first.


Yeah, I was digging Ardbeg for a while, but I think it was just too much peat for me. I'm still trying to find a Scotch in the $30 range that's got enough character to please.

The only bottle of Lagavulin I've ever had I traded for with a guy I met in the liquer store. He was telling me to try something because "it's so smooth and goes down so easy." I told him, well, I prefer something smokier, like Lagavulin. Long story short, I bought him a $30 bottle of smooth Scotch, and he traded me for his unopened bottle of Lagavulin. He wouldn't even let me make up the difference, he was just happy to be rid of it. One man's trash is another man's treasure, I guess!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

keithfjr said:


> I'm an Islay man so Laphroaig and Lagavulin all the way for me. Actually waiting on a bottle of Laph 18 to come in the mail as we speak.


I thought Laphroaig was decent, but nothing close to Lagavulin, or Talisker. Something about it just wasn't as good, like it wasn't as well rounded on the pallete.

How does the 18 compare to the double-cask?


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

Since I am what I would still call "young" to the ways of drinking scotch, would anyone say/think it's "offensive" to put ice or even some club in a high-end blend (or any scotch for that matter)?I suspect the purist will tell me it's taboo at the least ... Since it's what I prefer to drink when smoking and I tend to enjoy my smokes in the company of others, I'd like to get a sense of what other thoughts are on the subject ow water and scotch together. I've found in some circles (ie skeet shooting) some taboos put a person on the outs with others... and if I'm missing something or a better way to enjoy a scotch, than I'd love to hear about it!

Cheers!


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

I usually put a small amout of distilled water in my sipping scotch, and with lesser scotches I may put a ice cube or 2 in my glass during the summer. 

Frankly its your scotch drink it how you want,


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

ajk170 said:


> Since I am what I would still call "young" to the ways of drinking scotch, would anyone say/think it's "offensive" to put ice or even some club in a high-end blend (or any scotch for that matter)?I suspect the purist will tell me it's taboo at the least ... Since it's what I prefer to drink when smoking and I tend to enjoy my smokes in the company of others, I'd like to get a sense of what other thoughts are on the subject ow water and scotch together. I've found in some circles (ie skeet shooting) some taboos put a person on the outs with others... and if I'm missing something or a better way to enjoy a scotch, than I'd love to hear about it!
> 
> Cheers!


If it's _your _Scotch, drink it how you like. If somebody else is offering you _their_ Scotch you might think about adding to it. (You can always wait to see what others do.) That being said, try it neat first, after that a little water or ice _should_ be acceptable; club soda is not ever acceptable unless it's cheap garbage, IMHO.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd have to agree, Anything besides water/ice with whiskey is a no-no from me. 
The only time I have whiskey with anything else is when I'm out on the town and drinking some really cheap nasty stuff.

On the ice front, there are different freezing techniques and shapes of ice cubes that are available, but personally I drink most of my whiskey neat.

But at the end of the day, I concur with the sentiments of being able to do what you want of your own drinks.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

ajk170 said:


> Since I am what I would still call "young" to the ways of drinking scotch, would anyone say/think it's "offensive" to put ice or even some club in a high-end blend (or any scotch for that matter)?I suspect the purist will tell me it's taboo at the least ...





SmokinSpider said:


> Frankly its your scotch drink it how you want,





Tan18_01 said:


> But at the end of the day, I concur with the sentiments of being able to do what you want of your own drinks.


Most whisky purists I know will tell you that ice deadens the flavours (whereas hand-warming the glass will help) and soda camaflages them. If you want the most from your whisky my suggestion would be to leave these alone. Thing is, this is for folks who either want to do critical analysis or who are spending $100+ on a bottle. Adding water is common but not universal.

On the other hand, enjoying a dram with friends or at the end of a workday is totally different. In Japan soda-wari (whisky & soda) is drunk. In Venesuela, glasses are filled to the brim with ice and whisky is poured in. In China, whisky is mixed with green tea.

I would never tell someone how they should drink their own whisky. If you bought it and paid for it, you should drink it the way you want without sensure or judgement.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

For many whisky's adding water enhances the flavour and in fact the whisky should not be drunk without a dash of water in it. It is however all in the flavour of what you enjoy.

You should always do what you like best, you can spot a true windbag from a true whisky man by them forcing their opinions on to you.

I used to work alongside Richard Paterson at W&M and whilst he would always extoll the virtues of adding water where necessary he made sure people enjoyed their drink rather than just suffer it because someone told them to have it a particular way. He was always very against ice and anything like tonic or soda though.

Great guy he was, able to teach you so much.


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

Booyaa said:


> ...I used to work alongside Richard Paterson at W&M and whilst he would always extoll the virtues of adding water where necessary he made sure people enjoyed their drink rather than just suffer it because someone told them to have it a particular way. He was always very against ice and anything like tonic or soda though.
> 
> Great guy he was, able to teach you so much.


Those types of people are indeed rare today, when I am lucky to meet somebody like that, I find them to be inspiring!


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

I used to do one ice cube but now drink it neat. I feel I get better flavors neat. I think the ice waters it down some and also has a numbing effect on your tongue.

All in all though its your life, drink it how you want.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Booyaa said:


> You should always do what you like best, you can spot a true windbag from a true whisky man by them forcing their opinions on to you.
> 
> I used to work alongside Richard Paterson at W&M and whilst he would always extoll the virtues of adding water where necessary he made sure people enjoyed their drink rather than just suffer it because someone told them to have it a particular way. He was always very against ice and anything like tonic or soda though.
> 
> Great guy he was, able to teach you so much.


1) Agreed 100%

2) What a way to learn about scotch!!!


----------

